# Kindasorta Christmas get together?



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know alot are gonna be hunting or out of town. But, should you be in town for the holidays, especially military, and want to get together and fry/cook some stuff. I would like to offer up my garage Friday evening. I have all the cooking stuff, some fish, some fries and hush puppies, plates, utinsils and a pretty nice drinking/cooking area. If you are interested, sound off. Located in Crestview.


----------

